# Beau Technique - It's a random bonanza.



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Hola folk's:wave: Its another one of Beau Technique's randoms threads. More so for those that arent on Twitter and are unable to keep up to date with our going's on.

Audi S3 after a stage 2 paint correction ( Mild correction ) detail finished in Zymol concourse ( We have no tie's nor affiliation with Zymol )...







































































Audi RS5 after some 2 days paint correction work...
































































Porsche 997 carrera S after stage 3 valet | engine clean and collinite 845 wax upgrade readying for sale...























































Range Rover sport pre-sale valet...




























BMW M5 stage 2 protection detail finished with Auto finesse toughcoat...





































Audi TT stage 1 paint correction detail ( Enhancement detail )...





































Jaguar XJ6 stage 1 protection detail, again, finished in Auto finesse toughcoat...




























VW beetle which had a full convertible roof deep clean | Re-colour | Re-proof...























































During colouring...





































And back to fresh and new...





































Thanks for looking.​


----------



## Sue J (Jan 26, 2006)

brilliant work as always


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

nice jobs and work scott


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Brilliant work Scott and cracking finish on that Beetle roof.

always fancied an S3 - in that colour as well.

Thx for posting up

:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work Scott! Superb work on the Beetle roof too


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

nice work


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work as always mate.

Love the RS5 in that colour :argie:


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

great work as always, that RS5 is out of this world.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Cracking work :thumb:


----------



## Bkjames (Sep 13, 2006)

Awesome work Scott :thumb:


Brian


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great job on all of them


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Great work as always Scott :thumb:


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

Superb work I think your van needs some alloys


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb work Scott as usual, the interior of that Rangey is nice. I like it.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Great work as per usual Scott. The RS5 is a class looking motor and love the stitching in the Rangey interior.


----------



## SirFozzalot (May 24, 2012)

Impressive stuff.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Very nice,i love the way you covered the car while doing the roof.... i have done 2 roofs this week but ended up giving the car a quick wash after.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

great work and post :thumb:


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Sue J said:


> brilliant work as always


Thanks Sue.



R0B said:


> nice jobs and work scott


Cheers Rob.



The_Bouncer said:


> Brilliant work Scott and cracking finish on that Beetle roof.
> 
> always fancied an S3 - in that colour as well.
> 
> ...


Cheers Jay. Wouldnt fancy having to work with one all the time mate. Tough as old boots to correct in ravern black yet marks up easy.:wall:



JBirchy said:


> Great work Scott! Superb work on the Beetle roof too


Cheers Mr Birch.:thumb:



Black Magic Detail said:


> nice work


Thanks.



DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work as always mate.
> 
> Love the RS5 in that colour :argie:


Oh yes. Cant beat sapang blue.... Well, maybe white but it is a stunning colour.



CJ1985 said:


> great work as always, that RS5 is out of this world.


My job was to correct the paint and rectify some holograms etc. Car is maintained religously and was very well prepared so I cant take 100% of teh credit but the correction work is all mine:thumb:



AGRE said:


> Cracking work :thumb:





Bkjames said:


> Awesome work Scott :thumb:
> 
> Brian


Thanks both.



tonyy said:


> Great job on all of them


:thumb:



Dan J said:


> Great work as always Scott :thumb:


Wouldnt expect it any other way would you Dan



EAN8 said:


> Superb work I think your van needs some alloys


Cheers and thanks for pointing out what ive known since I got the van:lol: 
Been getting square eyes today shopping for wheels and seats on the net.



JJ_ said:


> Superb work Scott as usual, the interior of that Rangey is nice. I like it.


Thanks John. Honestly, I was a tad gutted that the interior was half a job. The black leather trim was all original and sadly, marked up somewhat so the red stood out a bit if im honest but in a whole, nice visual appearance.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Great work as per usual Scott. The RS5 is a class looking motor and love the stitching in the Rangey interior.


Cheers dude:thumb:



SirFozzalot said:


> Impressive stuff.


Thanks.



Defined Reflections said:


> Very nice,i love the way you covered the car while doing the roof.... i have done 2 roofs this week but ended up giving the car a quick wash after.


Thanks. Always have done. Keeps things neet and tidy. The roof is cleaned and car is washed along with it as you get it wet. I opt for covering so its kept clean.



leemckenna said:


> great work and post :thumb:


Ta mate.


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Nice work sweet cheeks


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Brilliant job on all of them!


----------



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Nice selection there dude!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

brilliant work there!


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work mate. Great job with the Beetle roof. Love the seats in that RR!!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

deanchilds said:


> Nice work sweet cheeks





Bill58 said:


> Brilliant job on all of them!





Nick_CD said:


> Nice selection there dude!





Ronnie said:


> brilliant work there!





Superspec said:


> Nice work mate. Great job with the Beetle roof. Love the seats in that RR!!


Thanks folks. Greatly appreciated as ever. I would say its a massaging feeling with all the great comments but I just do what I do, enjoy it and give the client what they wanted for there vehicles. Nice to have like minded folk that appreciate a nice finish.


----------



## dartmin (Sep 4, 2011)

Been hovering around here for a while and sucking info 

That's my RS5 that Scott worked his magic on and set me up with a very good base to keep building on

Cheers Scott - excellent work 

Couple more pics


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Thanks Dave. Glad your happy.


----------



## JJ_ (Oct 26, 2005)

Fantastic work !


----------



## glos nige (Nov 3, 2008)

Great work m8 what did you use on the beetle roof ?


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

quite a portpholieo 
( cant spell) 
love the s3 + the range cross stitched leather


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

loving the colour of that RS5, nice beading too


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work Scott. I must do one of these threads for the 30 odd write up's I have.

Can I ask you how you water mark your pics??

Ta
Steve


----------



## zippo (Mar 26, 2008)

Your works outstanding ,cant deny that mate. BUT the RS5 shows it off to another level :thumb::thumb:

Daz


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

Some sexy cars there matey, all looking sweet :thumb:


----------

